# Mobil Tankers 1956 to 1965



## John Lyne (Nov 18, 2010)

Any old shipmates out there....?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

John,

maybe it would be advisable for you to look in the Tanker Forum and the Shipping Company Forum. I am sure you will then find lots of ex Mobil members. 

Hawkey01


----------



## jmbrent (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi John, My first trip was Mobil Comet which changed its name to Mobil Eagle in dry dock Palermo 1962. The C/E was a South African 2/E was Ernie Hughes from Shiremoor near Newcastle, the 3/E was Alexander Mcewan & 4/E was Alan Conroy ex Stanvac apprentice. I sailed on Mobil Endeavour, Energy, Endurance Enterprise, Astral, & Daylight. some of them twice, & really enjoyed my time at sea. I was onboard the Mobil Endeavour when she ran aground outside Naples harbour in 1963.


----------



## sheringham (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi John
Sailed on the following vessels which in general I enjoyed...
Mobil Apex 04.09.63 > 12.04.64 
Stanvac/Mobil Progress 23.04.64 > 08.10.64
Royal Arrow 28.05.65 > 21.08.66
After getting Mates ticket joined the Royal Arrow with its "Polish" Master who made my life and everyone else's bloody miserable for 3 months. Eventually got orders for Le Havre and I advised the OM that I would be signing off. 
Despite there being no replacement 3rd Mate I refused to sign on so was sent home by bus, ferry and train!!!!

Mobil Daylight 29.11.66 > 01.06.67

Regards

Ron


----------

